# Photowalk Houston (lotsa pics)



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Here are a few that I was able to come away with this morning in the Photowalk. Nothing too staggering but a couple of decent ones, I think, despite the hot, humid, bug infested conditions. The ducks were a bit of fun. Ibeafireman and Fisher Lou...post up some of yours here too.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice, Gator, I especially like the way you framed the reflections of the clouds with the buildings. Great detail on the ducks, too. Well done. Rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I really like 2 and 4, they look like something out of an architectural journal. Very good composition, and spot on exposure with no blown highlights.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

there's something fascinating to me about taking photos of photographers taking photos. i love them. actually, i like all your photos again, but then that's no surprise is it? it looks like the ducklings are smiling lol i love how the flowers pop and well, you know i always enjoy looking at your architectual photographs, you even make the classic shots look unique. awesome work.

did you use the same lens for all these photos James?

rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok, here is what I came away with today.
1. Fisher Lou
2. Flag
3. Fountain
4. Gator Nutz Mosquito Central
5. Another Flag
6. Sleeper


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok, two more.
1. statue by the pond
2. Building in downtown. I love the clouds on this one.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

darn it....I accidentally got two pictures of the same flag. This is the other flag a couple of blocks away from the other one.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, you guys were busy. Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed it. Hopefully the mosquitos didn't tear you up. They did me. geez.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

h-town in the lens


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

"The sleeper" was a sleeper. I like real life shots like that one a lot. Well done on all of them. Rich


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I've been working downtown for over 7 years, and it's amazing how much stuff you never pay attention to till you see it captured in a photo.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

being a Texan, you can never have too many photos of flags, that's just my opinion from a land far away. 

'Sleeper' - such a gentle, soft sounding name... got my muse interested. 

rosesm


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I had a great time in the concrete jungle. The park had historical attributes and the surrounding area was full of photo opps.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I like the mushrooms best of all.Great colors in there. 

AND...THAT's the kind of dog that I would like..No barking..no Poo. .ing..
Ha ha Rich


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Gator Nutz... were you the one with all the cameras hanging around you neck? I thought you were a news media photographer with all that fine equipment! I meant to introduce myself but after we got started taking pictures, you disappeared. Ibeafireman and Sandybottom, I'm sure we introduced ourselves but I didn't know you were TTMBers. Small world.

Because we were on the wrong side of town and didn't have the best light to shoot with, I decided to shoot HDR images hand-held. All my images have ghosting in them but I now know what's possible shooting HDR downtown.

Still a fun morning even though the skeeters, heat and humidity were bad.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yea Ray. I had two around my neck and a pack on my back and the scraggly beard and about a thousand mosquito bites on my legs They were awful.
I wish I had known you were there. I would have deinitely said hello. It's a real task for me sometimes being outgoing and social, even at my advanced age. That's just something I need to work on because I know I miss out on a lot of good interaction with others because of it. 
I really enjoyed your pics from the day. I am a big HDR fan myself and have never tried any without a tripod. You did quite well.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job guys. Some really great shots.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

We had another 2cooler there and I didnt know it. Ray, I was the bald guy in the Cove Fire Department tshirt and Fisher Lou would have been close by. Your last picture, I have the same shot except yours looks alot better than mine. Its ashame we all couldnt meet up.


----------

